# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  "Unë - Udha jote, Ti - Qumështi im..."

## M_u_Z_a

*. . .*

Të ndiej
Hapash yll më yll, 
..................qiejve të kërkoj.
Jam hapësira 
që në kohë të gjej,
Jam tisi i natës, 
.............puthjesh të mbuloj.

Mbrëmjeve të kthjellëta, 
E etur për zgjim, 
Unë - udha jote,
Ti - qumështi im

----------


## M_u_Z_a

*Kthehu*


Zvarrite hapin e plogësht,
Mbi gjurmën që le kur erdhe, 
(E parmja dhe e mbrapshta
Spërputhen aspak)

Këpucët e ikjeve pa kthim,
Lermi në prag.

Ktheje me fund kupën e verës  gjak.
Edhe trishtimin

Për dashurinë që nuk ti ngrohu 
.ankthet e ftohta,
Për zjarrin që mbi hirin e saj u mpak.

Mëshoji me forcë gjurmës së ikjes,
Për të gdhendur kthimin

----------


## M_u_Z_a

*N
*
Askush, askund, asnjehereVetem ti

(fragment)



Shkula një copëz shpirt.
Me pelenën e formësuar prej tij,
Të mbulova
Deshifrova pafajësinë e syve të tu trembur
Klitha pa zë

Qielli, 
Mes errësirës së virgjër,
Po pikturon një të errët vrimë,
E cila,
Herë me duket si Ferri
që më pjek me të nxehtin zeher,
E herë ylber që ngjason me një N.

Një shkronjë asgjëprurëse,
Na largon skajesh, ty dhe mua.
Hepohet, përplaset
Humbet dhesna nxë


Kafshova gjuhën.
Me buzë të perpiva.
(Mbase të helmova)
I trembur, 
U lëshove rrugëve që si dije.


Sot,
Kërkoj një fjalë prej teje
Një fjalë të pa shkruar në asnjë plazh të lagur,
Zodiak,
Alfabet të mykur,
Apo gjuhë të shuar

E ke harruar?

Nesër,
Në mëngjes,
Do pres këmbë e duar
Sokakëve të askundit pa dyer, pa emra

..

Pyllit tim të errët me gjemba,
Iu largove Ti 
dhe Zemra

.

----------


## M_u_Z_a

Mesnate
21. 04. 2008


“Dashuria vret” - tha ajo,
Teksa petalesh gurgulloi vesë.
Derdhur,
në “tokën e premtuar”…

Mikja ime lule.
Lulëzuar,
kopshteve të huaj,
Ka dashuria atdhe?
E ka “rendja” një kthim?

Gjethesh,
gjelbëroi perlën e klorofiltë:
“Jemi ne”

Mikja ime lule,
Mbytu,
në lotin tim…

----------


## M_u_Z_a

*INEKZISTENCE 
*


Mpreh limat e krahëve,
Fluturimthi për tek ti
Jashte shi , 
brenda diell
Aroportit tënd, i gjëmojnë stuhi
Mosqenia, veson qiell.
Pa re të rozta kujtimesh, 
Pa shtreter të ngrohtë trupash të lëmuar
Do puthen nga tonat buzë  mungese,
Filxhanët e kafesë duke flirtuar,
në të përgjumurin takimin tonë
Dimri,
Na la te ngrire.
Pranvera na gjeti mumjezuar.
Poleni yt i ikjes,
ngjiz mitren time  hon
Në horizontin e munguar,
Foshnja e asgjë-së,
Vetveten pikon

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

flm Muza, per poezite,

shume te ndjera  :buzeqeshje: 

Mbrëmjeve të kthjellëta, 
E etur për zgjim, 
Unë - udha jote,
Ti - qumështi im

----------


## M_u_Z_a

> flm Muza, per poezite,
> 
> shume te ndjera 
> 
> Mbrëmjeve të kthjellëta, 
> E etur për zgjim, 
> Unë - udha jote,
> Ti - qumështi im


Te falenderoj une ty qe i lexove, Xhuxhumak!

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> Te falenderoj une ty qe i lexove, Xhuxhumak!


eshte kenaqesia ime, te lexoj lirika te tilla  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Homza

Bravo Muza, ke ca poezi qe te bejne te mendosh thelle.

----------


## M_u_Z_a

> Bravo Muza, ke ca poezi qe te bejne te mendosh thelle.


Te falenderoj Homz!

Xhuxhumak, Homz, ju pershendes:



*Mëngjes i çmendur me(pa) ty*



Si një tymnajë hipnotike,
Ti tret shikimin mëngjesor mbi botë, 
Në shtratin e reve të dashurisë sime/tënde
Derdhen rënkimesh dhe ca pika lotë 
Të sotmet, 
Do ia nis me krahë ëndrrash Hënës,
Netëve të gjata të pritjes përvëluese
Shuaje etjen në burimet e mia të buzëve,
Që dhembin nga uria jote e mëndafshtë gjarpëruese.
Ma jep gjuhën e nxehtë ta gëlltis brenda vetes
E shpirtin të ta thith gjer në pafundësi.
Flokët që mu lagën buzëve nga puthjet
Do ia thur pelena bebes dashuri,
Foshnjës që po çmend e dhemb tek unë
E dhemb e klith pashmangshmërisht tek ti
Dorën e bardhë , të brishtë mos e zgjat,
se shemben konturet e rinj të padurimit,
Lermë të largohem udhës së pasosur,
Ti rrembej vdekjes, agun e zgjimit.
Sytë mos i çel pasi shpinën mua,
ma kthen me një: Dua të pa thenë,
Rrugës ku gjëmojnë, e mbyten dashuritë,
trete atë lot ende të parënë 
Se, lagu pa dashur puthjen e brishtë
Që të lashë mbi faqe kur thamë: Paçim shpirt

----------


## M_u_Z_a

*. . .
*

Gjysma - mashkull.
Gjysma - femër.
Lind,
rron,
vdes ndër sy.

Hapësire dhe kohë e matur me zemër,
Dashuri
.

----------


## M_u_Z_a

*. . .
*

Pëshpëritmë ëmbël në gojë.
Se rrugës zëri, ftohet. 
Dashuria është drithërimë, 
Nga fjalët tona ngrohet.

Dhe,mua tretet në ty.

I ndez buzët në zemër,
Digjet heshturazi në sy

----------


## M_u_Z_a

*Intime...*


Tretem thellësish...
Thërrmohem
Struku brenda meje
.................duke u zvogëluar,
Që "të zmadhohem"

----------


## diamant abrashi

Ndonëse e kam lexuar këtë cikël, sërish po më duket si një lum i shkumbëzuar.
Në Gjakovë urimi më i mirë për nuset është: ardhç me këmbë të mbarë! Kujtoj se vlen edhe për poeteshat e vërteta të Jugut...

----------


## EAGLE_1

*Gramatikë ekzistenciale…

*
Emër? - Njeri(opsion i dështuar).
Mbiemër? - I ëmbel(edhe pse hidhëron).
Folje? Kam(por më largohen tinëz).
Fjalë e çuditshme? Vetja(te cilën duhet ta flak patjetër prej...vetes).
Lehje eksituese? Ham…ham…

Ku endesh duke u shndërruar sipas stinës?

Duhet të rendë dora jote - kohë mbi mua,
Që të besoj se…JAM.

----------


## M_u_Z_a

> Ndonëse e kam lexuar këtë cikël, sërish po më duket si një lum i shkumbëzuar.
> Në Gjakovë urimi më i mirë për nuset është: ardhç me këmbë të mbarë! Kujtoj se vlen edhe për poeteshat e vërteta të Jugut...


Te falenderoj i dashur Diamant!
Te pershendes me keto poezi:

*Me vjen te te mbys...
*

Që ti, nuk je rastësisht në rrugën time,
Këtë ma pëshpëritën Zotat,
Duke pirë në haremin tim të përfytyrimit,
kafen e marrëzisë ...
Shpesh më vjen të të mbys,
E, më pas, të të ha,
(sigurisht pa dhimbje)
atë fytyrëzën tejet të bukur.
Pa tendina të shqyera e gjak,
në shtratin e madh të urisë.
Si thua, së pari (se fund me sa duket nuk ka),
E nisim me një të puthur?






*Duke degjuar “Kastadiva”…*

Kjo melodi,
Më tërheq flokësh
dhe
më flak thellë aty…
Në atë stinën gjethe – flakëruar…
E shkuara rrëzëllitëse më përpin.
Imazhe puthjesh, më mbarsin me uri..
Hijet e buzëqeshjeve dhe duarve
………………………………kapluar…
Tatuazhe mesjetare, gri…
Zjarresh,
lëkurën e nxirë
……………nga pritja e stërgjatë…
Le të themi ishte ditë
Pse jo edhe natë...
Perëndim i çmendur apo
……………………mëngjes i marrë…
Pleksur blertësisht tek ti.
"Agim i ndritur", të kujtohet,
mbrëmja kur dogje çadërzën – shtëpi,
për një përqafim të gjatë, të gjatë,
...............................që shojti flakë tabush
.................................................e ndezi shandanët e mi…?
Kjo melodi,
thërrmon vargjet
dhe
i shpërndan skutave
....................ku s’ka mundur të shkelë askush,
Udhëve të thara te askundit,
ndiej therje vetëtimash,
thellë zemrës - prush…
Eja,
struku duke u zvogëluar
............................në tënden fole,
......................................diku aty në gushë…
Të të marr udhëve, me vete…
Duke të pëshpëritur: "Je aty?"
Ti, metamorforizuar në një rrënqethje,
Ngërthyer mbi lekurën - përqafim – stuhi…

Sot,
në pyllin gjethendezur,
Seleksionoj erërat e heshtjes,
Duke dëgjuar këtë melodi…

----------


## diamant abrashi

Le te jem 
kafeja e haremit
ku një grua (babëzishëm)
të dashurin e saj 
përditë ngapak e han...

Le të jem pjella e dashurisë tënde
dhe mamia e të gjitha dashurive të mia
mbledhur të gjitha në një van

E dashur,
mjafton ta dish ti (dhe Zotat e tu)
se njerëzit
(e sidomos poetët)
as lindur as dalur në rrugë
rastësisht kurrë nuk kanë...

----------


## Agim Doçi

MUZA
Sinqerisht te lumte per vargjet dhe poezite tejet njerzore dhe filozofike. Une shkrova keto vargje, meqense sot asht e premte...

Poetët në fund javë 
Dalin lodhshëm nga kuvlia e muzave
Zhyten në vëtminë e së djelës duke pritur…
Poetët në fund javë
Vijnë me muzën e rjepur.
Ata rjepin lëkurën e tyre poetike
Dhe falin sinqerisht gabimet e të tjerëve
Me dedikimet e pafundëm dhe autografët e tyre në promovime.
për librat që askush nuk ua lexon.

----------


## Syku

> Te falenderoj i dashur Diamant!
> 
> [FONT="Palatino Linotype"][SIZE="3"]
> 
> *Duke degjuar Kastadiva*
> 
> Kjo melodi,
> Më tërheq flokësh
> dhe
> ...


Nje krijim poetik shume i arritur, me nje larmi te tere emocionesh, ashtu si edhe vete pjesa muzikore.
Pergezimet e mia me te sinqerta.
Me respekt Pellumb Syku

----------


## M_u_Z_a

> MUZA
> Sinqerisht te lumte per vargjet dhe poezite tejet njerzore dhe filozofike. Une shkrova keto vargje, meqense sot asht e premte...
> 
> Poetët në fund javë
> Dalin lodhshëm nga kuvlia e muzave
> Zhyten në vëtminë e së djelës duke pritur…
> Poetët në fund javë
> Vijnë me muzën e rjepur.
> Ata rjepin lëkurën e tyre poetike
> ...



Te falenderoj per vleresimin *Agim*! 
Te falenderoj edhe per krijimin tend te ndjere, sa domethenes aq edhe te dhimbshem.
Teksa te lexoja, mu kujtua nje poezi per Shekspirin, shkruar prej Marin Soreskut. 
E lexoj, e rilexoj shpesh. "Mbarsem" me kuraje aty, per tu leshurar pastaj ne humbellat e mia.





> Nje krijim poetik shume i arritur, me nje larmi te tere emocionesh, ashtu si edhe vete pjesa muzikore.
> Pergezimet e mia me te sinqerta.
> Me respekt Pellumb Syku


Te falenderoj per vleresimin *Pellumb*!
Nuk kam mundur te jap as nje te mijten e ndjesive qe me le "Kastadiva" teksa e shijoj...


Ju pershendes me kete poezi:


*Me vjen te te mbys...*


Që ti, nuk je rastësisht në rrugën time,
Këtë ma pëshpëritën Zotat,
Duke pirë në haremin tim të përfytyrimit,
kafen e marrëzisë ...
Shpesh më vjen të të mbys,
E, më pas, të të ha,
(sigurisht pa dhimbje)
atë fytyrëzën tejet të bukur.
Pa tendina të shqyera e gjak,
në shtratin e madh të urisë.
Si thua, si fillim(se fund me sa duket nuk ka),
E nisim me një të puthur?

----------

